# PASMAG Illusion Review - C3CX / C8-W Combo!



## Bluenote (Aug 29, 2008)

Next best thing to the 'having' the real thing...

PASMAG | PERFORMANCE AUTO AND SOUND - Illusion Audio C3CX and C8-W Speaker Review


----------



## Babs (Jul 6, 2007)

That is quite a sexy and brilliant setup. Wish more folks designed small mid coincedent 2-ways like those. Actually in anything readily available, I think these C3CX and larger C4CX are all there are. 

That said I'm going to shoehorn in some GS42 Audiofrogs in A-pillars for a chance at one footprint but 200hz or so all the way up from above the dash. THAT would be a fun head to head comparison. I know Richard Papasin had an awesome setup in the same car running C4CX's. Quite the A-pillar challenge though. 

C3CX would certainly be a tad easier but I've always picked the hard road I guess. 










Sent from iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DS-21 (Apr 16, 2005)

Odd review. Clearly not edited by anyone who understands geometry. (Unless the midbass is actually an 18 - see claimed Sd). Also, from the pics it is clear that the MT unit is a standard stick-coax (with a short stick) rather than a real coincident driver.


----------

